# Vagina Tattoo......Ouch!!!!!!



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

This was in an E-Mail from my buddy......Shes got bigger balls than me!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats awesome...rep 4 u


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 10, 2008)

i bet a creampie with that would look great...lol....peace az


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 10, 2008)

i knew i shouldnt have put my girls hoo hoo on myspace.....damn you


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 10, 2008)

so the cacoon hatched


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2008)

butterfly's taste great


----------



## panhead (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks infected


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

panhead said:


> Looks infected


Maybe a little chaffed


----------



## countryboy (Mar 10, 2008)

looks like that butterflies wings have spread a few to many times!!!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

This one is funny


----------



## Buzzkill (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> This one is funny


ROFL LMFAO!!! oh god that one is grand.


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 10, 2008)

F*n awesome!! both of them...


----------



## Cubano1211 (Mar 10, 2008)

that homer simpson one is awesome


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't know how much I would dig homer giving me head...


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 10, 2008)

or making out with homer...


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

smokertoker said:


> or making out with homer...


Every time you kiss your girl, you start seeing homer....


----------



## Truu (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> This one is funny


I wouldnt be able to have sex with her because i would be laughing hystarically everytime i looked at that!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 10, 2008)

some nasty blowing in the wind flaps, i coulden't bang a chick like that,


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> some nasty blowing in the wind flaps, i coulden't bang a chick like that,


Hahahahhahaha lmfao.

Those pics are hilarious though. I would never put a needle close to that area... ouch. Eff that.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 11, 2008)

smokertoker said:


> I don't know how much I would dig homer giving me head...


lmao, i would not be able to stop laughing


----------



## stonegrove (Mar 11, 2008)

i would LMAO if i drew down some panties to see homers face


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

aw man, i dont see the link =( i still dont know how to send rep. I just dont see that scale people speak of... lol.


----------



## Taipan (Mar 11, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> i bet a creampie with that would look great...lol....peace az


lol ewww someone squished this butterfly.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 11, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> aw man, i dont see the link =( i still dont know how to send rep. I just dont see that scale people speak of... lol.


right above where it says how many posts I have made .......Little blue icon of a scale ....click on that


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> right above where it says how many posts I have made .......Little blue icon of a scale ....click on that


heck yea! i gave ya some.
But yeah... i wanna see the butterfly pic, haha.

I just dont see a link or anything....


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 11, 2008)

its in the first post of the thread...no link , just a pick....thanks for the rep Dude


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

oh haha, i can see it now. Just had to get on a different comp.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 11, 2008)

Honestly I dotn see anything wrong with the first girls crotch?

I mean its not the greatest or tightest looking....but come on get over it.

It looks clean. 

Comments like "ewww looks infected", "some nasty blowing in the wind flaps" honestly make me question your age.

Have you guys ever even seen a REALLY stretched out saggy crotch?


----------



## Pizip (Mar 11, 2008)

duuuude crotch tattoos are awesome. Now that i've seen those pics.


----------



## FaCultGen (Mar 11, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Honestly I dotn see anything wrong with the first girls crotch?
> 
> I mean its not the greatest or tightest looking....but come on get over it.
> 
> ...


 
lol... i don'tknow what your talking about...that vag looks kinda gross...is she mexican? lol it look like alot of the mexican/latino vaginas i've seen...

lol question my age? i'm 21... and that shit still looks kinda gross...but i'd prolly be ok with it if the rest of her was good lookin...

lol btw good to be back, been a while without a comp so i missed RIU


----------



## panhead (Mar 11, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Have you guys ever even seen a REALLY stretched out saggy crotch?


Ive been married over 25 years if that helps


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

panhead said:


> Ive bee married over 25 years if that helps


 thats funny stuff


----------



## panhead (Mar 11, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> It looks clean.
> 
> Comments like "ewww looks infected", "some nasty blowing in the wind flaps" honestly make me question your age.


The color green & a vagina are two things that should never go together.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 11, 2008)

i like this one...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 11, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i like this one...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats hilarious.


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 11, 2008)

gatta love the creativity for sure!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 11, 2008)

this guy needs to shave..


----------



## Truu (Mar 11, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> this guy needs to shave..


Grestest one EVER!


----------



## sum0 (Mar 11, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> this guy needs to shave..


hahahaha Thats the best so far XD


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 11, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> this guy needs to shave..


If you do the do with her and you like it...Does that mean your gay???....Not that theres anything wrong with bein a cock smoker


----------



## ~MoE~ (Mar 11, 2008)

thats crazy lol i would never get my thing tattooed lol she has got the ballz i'm never had


----------



## crazedtimmy (Mar 11, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> This one is funny


thats hella weird, like imma lick homers face


----------



## J - Dog (Mar 11, 2008)

Funny shit this thread is... 

For some reason I'm hungry for an open faced roast beef sammy right now!


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I want to makeout with homer... lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> this guy needs to shave..


Bwuahahahahahahah. That shit was funny.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> this guy needs to shave..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 12, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> this guy needs to shave..



Isnt that Tommy Chong!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## boooky (Mar 12, 2008)

Well and when you think you have thought of everything....Imma go get a Gonzo one and make his nose my dong.


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> This one is funny


 

that is actually hilarious =D


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> right above where it says how many posts I have made .......Little blue icon of a scale ....click on that


 
i have just repped you for starting up such an awsome thread =D


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Bwuahahahahahahah. That shit was funny.


i found more for ya.......... this one scares me.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 12, 2008)

and how can you call this one a bald eagle....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 12, 2008)

can you say birds nest...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 12, 2008)

i dont know what to say...


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

Those last 3 are just nasty...all that damn hair....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 12, 2008)

here kitty, kitty...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

OMFG You have me laughing so hard! The birds nest and butterfly are just so funny!! LMFAO.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i found more for ya.......... this one scares me.


That one is scary and why would she want that on her cooch?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> OMFG You have me laughing so hard! The birds nest and butterfly are just so funny!! LMFAO.


im glad the title to this thread is vagina not genital...cause i found some guys things that are tatted along with the vag tats....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> im glad the title to this thread is vagina not genital...cause i found some guys things that are tatted along with the vag tats....


Yes I have to admit sometimes the mans penis isnt too cute.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 12, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> and how can you call this one a bald eagle....


I believe that one is called "Spread eagle"


----------



## panhead (Mar 12, 2008)

The only ones that are real tattoos are the devils head & the butterfly,the rest are airbrush work,not tattoos.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 12, 2008)

That devil tatoo is so RAW! its tighttt


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont think I would want Homer givin me a blowjob. hehe.


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 12, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i dont know what to say...



i was thinking about getting this one


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

that picture is allover the internet


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> i was thinking about getting this one


Someone needs to shave!!!


----------



## WeFallToday (Mar 13, 2008)

lol i used to google vag tats all the time

some are so funny / weird looking


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c171/venturaroy/1195287269030.jpg


----------



## beatdown27 (Mar 14, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> That one is scary and why would she want that on her cooch?


godamn that is the deff. of beef curtains that shit looks like it would bite back without the damn ink that thing has seen more cock than a 2 dollar whore in bangkok


----------



## cream8 (Mar 14, 2008)

dude....those pics are harsh..whats wrong with bitches


----------



## Crontonic (Mar 14, 2008)

I think this is the same girl as the homer one?


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got one on my bung hole, but instead of a butterfly its a cockroach.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 14, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I've got one on my bung hole, but instead of a butterfly its a cockroach.




:lol haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 14, 2008)

Crontonic said:


> I think this is the same girl as the homer one?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 14, 2008)

Crontonic said:


> I think this is the same girl as the homer one?


It is. Every time I see that homer one I end up staring at it for a minute because I can't make it out at first. When I finally do, I realize what I've been staring so hard at and feel just a bit confused.


----------



## badman2424 (Mar 24, 2008)

lol ,need 1 with a tuna head


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, the monkey and BOTH Homers are not tattoos.... fakes... but funny as shit!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2008)

Long live pussy art


----------



## Muneeee (Mar 28, 2008)

The wife thinks they're cute but quote( don't expect me to get one) - lol


----------



## Sjerpsy (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd hate to randomly come across a snatch like this in about 10 years.ugghhhh....


----------



## MissKitten (Sep 21, 2008)

ouch ouch ouch the butterfly one - u say thats real? then she got her arse crack tattoo'd? ouch


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

you know you would hit it if you were drunk


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 24, 2008)

if i was hammered i probly would. but some of em (like the birds nest) are not getting anything other than their natural counterpart from me.

SHAVE THAT SHIT


----------



## Couver (Sep 24, 2008)

I like that butterfly tat.. dont care for the rest. I once saw one that was right above a chicks vagina and said "if you dont eat it, you don't need it"...


----------



## data (Oct 19, 2008)

cant believe this didnt get closed.


----------



## onebyte (Oct 19, 2008)

more of a rectum tatoo...


----------



## ThunderLips (Oct 19, 2008)

This should be renamed to "The Greatest Thread In RIU History"......
Good laughs.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 19, 2008)

Almost 9200 fecking hits already. I think this started 3 hours ago. haha a +rep from me.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Almost 9200 fecking hits already. I think this started 3 hours ago. haha a +rep from me.


actually it started march 10. someone just necroposted it back up.


----------



## data (Oct 19, 2008)

ill take the blame.


----------



## smoke2jointsindamorning (Oct 19, 2008)

Funny shit! I wonder how much extra tattoo artists charge for having to work in these areas!?I'll be damned if I'm tattooing someones asshole. Very ENTERTAINTING!


----------



## nashbar (Oct 19, 2008)

some wierd shit went down during my days on shroomery.org









someone started a collection fund for the first person to tattoo their nutsack. it was ~$500, can't remember.


----------

